# Rudolf Hess



## slayer (12 Jan 2009)

I watched a documentry in class today on this man.  I was shocked at how he was imprisoned for trying to find peace.


Whats your guys take on him?


----------



## wannabe SF member (12 Jan 2009)

Oh man....

Rudolf Hess was certainly not a love child. Whatever that documentary was, either it was misleading or you didn't interpret things right. Hess was Hitler's deputy, on of his lieutenants, therefore a close adherent to Nazi ideology. That should already make some alarm bells sound off. 

Add to that the fact that his plans for "peace" were actually simply a cessation of hostility with britain so the Reich could commit all it's forces to fighting the USSR. Methinks that had he succeeded, some particularly atrocious things would have happened nonetheless.

The last thing we would have needed would have been Britain giving in.

(Subsequent time paradox erasing me from existence would be a first consequence)


----------



## andpro (12 Jan 2009)

Rudolf Hess is anything but a hero, the guy was a nazi to the bone like any other, you should do a bit more research and then try acting surprised.


----------



## slayer (12 Jan 2009)

In his defence he never commited any crimes against humanity. Also I think Britain should of agreed to the peace. It would of save alot of lives.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2009)

slayer said:
			
		

> I was shocked at how he was imprisoned for trying to find peace.


He was a Nazi, and a war criminal, and died in Spandau Prison in the late 1980's. You don't know your history. How you can be shocked or show what appears to be sympathy towards him, I'll never understand.

Perhaps learn WW2 complete history, and maybe one day you will.

Slayer, I don't know who you are (or how old you are --empty profile--), but we don't defend Nazi's PERIOD! Over 45,000 Canadians died in maintaining your freedom, and 6,000,000 Jews were murdered, along with 20,000,000 Russians killed. Thats just the tip of the iceberg of casualties.

Lest we forget.

OWDU

EDITed for clarity and spelling


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Jan 2009)

slayer said:
			
		

> I watched a documentry in class today on this man.



What, exactly, was this documentary?

Title?

Produced by who?


----------



## slayer (12 Jan 2009)

To Downunder, how the hell was he a war criminal? He was said to have commited crimes against peace. Thats a load of crap as for thousands of years people have been going to war. Should Bush be imprisioned for his invasion of Iraq? I know my ww2 thanks. Life in prision for a crime as that is BS. As to the 45,000 dead, it wouldnt have been that if Britain would of accepted peace.

To mike I watched it in class dunno where my teacher got it from.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

slayer said:
			
		

> To Downunder, how the hell was he a war criminal? He was said to have commited crimes against peace. Thats a load of crap as for thousands of years people have been going to war. Should Bush be imprisioned for his invasion of Iraq? I know my ww2 thanks. Life in prision for a crime as that is BS. As to the 45,000 dead, it wouldnt have been that if Britain would of accepted peace.
> 
> To mike I watched it in class dunno where my teacher got it from.





*"He was said to have commited crimes against peace."*

Where in the world did that come from?  Who dreamt up that?  He was a war criminal.

I have to love "Revisionist History".  Louis Riel is now a hero with statues and schools named after him.  Where are we headed?  He was the Osama Bin Laden of the 1880's for C.......... sake.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Jan 2009)

slayer said:
			
		

> To mike I watched it in class dunno where my teacher got it from.



Well, then I suppose you can find out tomorrow if this discussion is to continue with any purpose.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2009)

Oh boy, I am not even going to bite here. Its up to the Mods to sort you out.

One can't reason with a child know-it-all armchair general and Historian SME

Judging by your resopnse you must be at last 14.

Now watching your demise from the high ground  op:

Steering clear with wide berth,

OWDU 
Iraq Vet


----------



## slayer (12 Jan 2009)

George he was not a war criminal. He was found not guilty on his crimes against humanity, he was found guilty on crimes against peace. Also im 18, and you just don't want to bite cause you a leftist, and you cant take somebody defending a patriot of his country.


----------



## BernDawg (12 Jan 2009)

Rudolph Hess was interred briefly at the ceremony was carried out regardless of the state of the blitzTower of London and while he was imprisoned there he witnessed the ceremony of the keys every evening at 2100.  the ceremony was carried out regardless of the state of the blitz.  That is to say that the bombs were falling around the corner and the Tower guard still carried out the ceremony including the bugler playing the lastpost in the open at the top of the white tower stairs.  After several ceremonies were witnessed he was heard to remark "What were we thinking?  How could we every hope to defeat a people as determined as this!"

It may be a bit of an aside but it does speak to his true allegiance does it not?



			
				slayer said:
			
		

> George he was not a war criminal. He was found not guilty on his crimes against humanity, he was found guilty on crimes against peace. Also im 18, and you just don't want to bite cause you a leftist, and you cant take somebody defending a patriot of his country.



And you, young sir, are starting to sound like a troll.


----------



## slayer (12 Jan 2009)

HE TRIED TO MAKE PEACE WITH BRITAIN!


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2009)

ROTF/PMSL

Me a leftist? If only.

Good one hey guys  ;D

Didn't know Nazi's were were considered patroits. I am beginning to know what you are, fast becomming obvious (Nazi troll)

Methinks you have succeeded in getting a thread locked.

This lefty has now got this poor confused 18 yr old on ignore.

Enjoy,

Wes (AKA Pinko Lefty slime :rofl: )


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Jan 2009)

slayer said:
			
		

> HE TRIED TO MAKE PEACE WITH BRITAIN!




IN ORDER TO CRUSH RUSSIA!


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Jan 2009)

This topic is locked until slayer can provide to a Moderator specific details of the mentioned documentary.  If that is the only information on which he is basing his opinion, then that should also be part of this discussion, without personal insults in either direction.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

